
Ask HN: Deploy existing webapp in China - avip
Simply: I’m maintaining a fairly simple webapp and need to open it for Chinese customers. It’s currently on aws. I’d know how to deploy it on gcp as well. Both are blocked. Is there any semi compatible cloud with hosted dB, something like api gateway etc? Please share your experience.
======
pouetpouetfr
You might want to look at alibabacloud. They are the Chinese equivalent of AWS

~~~
mikeyzhe
Agree

